
Internet 0  - jacquesm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_0
======
yread
I have heard Mark van Steen talk about something similar but wireless. A bit
more tricky but much more interesting. Devices sleeping most of the time
waking up once per minute to send and receive. The programming gets really
tricky I guess

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, siphoning bit of ambient radiation until a capacitor is full enough to
fire off a single packet.

Finally you'll never lose your keys again.

This is RFID on steroids.

edit: Don't you mean Maarten van Steen ?

------
teamonkey
It says it's similar to a 9600 baud serial port, but also that it works as "an
engraving on a key". How does that work then?

~~~
jacquesm
By embedding a serially encoded signal in Machester Encoding, which allows you
to recover the clock from the data.

Put the key in a lock and the code will be retrieved.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchester_code>

~~~
andrewcooke
i'm confused. the wikipedia article says that it's pulse position modulated
[<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-position_modulation>], but manchester
encoding (at least as i understand it from your link) is not pulse position
modulated.

[edit: perhaps the key uses differential pulse-position modulation and assumes
a reasonably constant insertion rate after some initial header?]

~~~
jacquesm
Where do you read that Machester Encoding is not pulse position modulated ?

What that means is simply that the signal is serial and that the position of a
bit in the train determines its position in the resulting data item.

In that sense, every serial protocol ever invented except for analog protocols
that encode multiple bits per timeslot (more than one bit per Baud to confuse
you completely) is pulse position modulated.

And even in those there is usually a fairly tight coupling between the
ordering of the blocks of bits in the packet encoded, though technically there
wouldn't have to be a sequential ordering, you could for instance interleave
the bits from two different timeslots. Not that I'm aware of any crazy
encoding like that but it could be done.

